# hakşinaslık



## misi2991

Merhaba,

"Hakşinaslık" kelimesinin İngilizce karşılığı nedir? "Acknowledgement" olabilir mi?

Örn: Sultan Sülayman'ın cülusunun 500. yılında anmamız hakşinaslıktır. [=It is an _acknowledgement _(???) to celebrate the 500th anniversary of Sultan Suleiman's ascendancy to the throne.]


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Sultan Sülayman'ın cülusunun 500. yılında anmamız hakşinaslıktır.  

it is a sign of cherishing and commemorating  Sultan Solomon's rise to the throne even after 5 centuries. when we remember him.


----------



## CelalO

Ben olsam righteous kullanırdım.
it is righteous to commemorate the 500th anniversery of Sultan Suleiman's accession to throne


----------



## misi2991

Teşekkürler, ama _righteous _buraya uymuyor bence.


----------



## CelalO

Hakşinaslığı ne anlamda kullanıyorsunuz? Hakkaniyet, haktanırlık mı, Kadirbilirlik mi, onurlandırma mı?


----------



## misi2991

Tam emin değilim, burada Kanuni Sultan Süleyman'ın hakkını teslim etme anlamında kullanılmış gibi geldi bana.


----------



## CelalO

O zaman  _righteous_ tam olarak uyar. Ama siz bilirsiniz. Gratitude kullanabilirsiniz kadirbilirlik için.  it is in gratitude commemorating ... başka bir alt, we cordially commemorate ...


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

CelalO said:


> Ben olsam righteous kullanırdım.
> it is righteous to commemorate the 500th anniversery of Sultan Suleiman's accession to throne


bu konuda katılmıyorum size


----------



## CelalO

Ben düşüncemi söyledim. Eğer hakkını verme anlamında kullanılıyorsa. Katılmayabilirsiniz elbette ama nedenini söylerseniz de sevinirim


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

düşüncenizi söylemeniz en doğal hakkınız burası bir forum.

ama righteous - doğru/düzgün demek

hatta Righteous Brothers diye bir grup vardı


----------



## CelalO

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> düşüncenizi söylemeniz en doğal hakkınız burası bir forum.
> 
> ama righteous - doğru/düzgün demek
> 
> hatta Righteous Brothers diye bir grup vardı


Adil, hakkaniyetli anlamları da var. "morally right or justifiable" (a righteous decision), "characterized by uprightness or morality" (a righteous observance of the law).  Burada "hakşinas" teriminin tam olarak ne şekilde kullanıldığı önemli bence. Hakkını teslim etmek derken sanki hakkı yenmiş de, bu fark edilerek düzeltiliyor gibi duruyor. Buna righteous uyuyor. Ama örneğin onurlandırmak için anma, saygıyla anma için in gratitude, to honor kullanılabilir. Cherish için de olmaz demiyorum ama daha çok sevgi/şevkat belirtir. Örneğin özlemle/hasretle anıyoruz desek, cherish çok güzel olurdu.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

CelalO said:


> Adil, hakkaniyetli anlamları da var. "morally right or justifiable" (a righteous decision), "characterized by uprightness or morality" (a righteous observance of the law).  Burada "hakşinas" teriminin tam olarak ne şekilde kullanıldığı önemli bence. Hakkını teslim etmek derken sanki hakkı yenmiş de, bu fark edilerek düzeltiliyor gibi duruyor. Buna righteous uyuyor. Ama örneğin onurlandırmak için anma, saygıyla anma için in gratitude, to honor kullanılabilir. Cherish için de olmaz demiyorum ama daha çok sevgi/şevkat belirtir. Örneğin özlemle/hasretle anıyoruz desek, cherish çok güzel olurdu.


bilmiyorum keşke fikri olan biri tercihen native ( Mr. analeeh ) müdahil olsa


----------



## CelalO

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> bilmiyorum keşke fikri olan biri tercihen native ( Mr. analeeh ) müdahil olsa


----------



## misi2991

Mealen şöyle çevrilebilir belki:
Sultan Suleiman indeed deserves to be commemorated in the 500th anniversary of his ascendancy to the throne.


----------



## CelalO

misi2991 said:


> Mealen şöyle çevrilebilir belki:
> Sultan Suleiman indeed deserves to be commemorated in the 500th anniversary of his ascendancy to the throne.


Bence gayet iyi


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

bu nasıl ?

Sultan Sülayman'ın cülusunun 500. yılında anmamız hakşinaslıktır.

it is a matter of gratitude as we are still remembering Sultan Solomon , upon his 500  year old ascendancy  to the throne.


----------



## kalamazoo

"Commemorate" is definitely the best word in English.  By the way, the "Righteous Brothers' really got that name from African-American vernacular speech.


----------



## analeeh

'It is only right for us to commemorate Sultan Suleiman on the 500th anniversary of his accession' gibi bir şey söylebilirsiniz.

Sizin önerdiğiniz çeviri de olur bazı değişiklerle: 'Sultan Suleiman indeed deserves to be commemorated _on_ the 500th anniversary of his _ascension_ to the throne.'


----------



## kalamazoo

I think I would slightly prefer something like "it is only right [or maybe 'fitting'} for us to commemorate the 500th anniversary of Sultan Suleiman's accession to the throne."  You can commemorate a person or an event, but here I think the event makes a little more sense.  However, this is just nitpicking.


----------



## analeeh

Agreed - I was tricked by the Turkish!


----------

